# Abu Dhabi vs. Dubai Security Clearance Procedures



## Star_Psy

I was just wondering whether there was a difference between the Abu Dhabi and Dubai security clearance procedures. From some of the posts I've read, it seems that those going through the Dubai check don't need their documents attested.

I'm just curious.


----------



## caribda

Star_Psy said:


> I was just wondering whether there was a difference between the Abu Dhabi and Dubai security clearance procedures. From some of the posts I've read, it seems that those going through the Dubai check don't need their documents attested.
> 
> I'm just curious.


I don know if you got your answer yet, but i can tell you that there is a difference. AD has different rules than Dubai and you have to get your documents attested.


----------



## Star_Psy

caribda said:


> I don know if you got your answer yet, but i can tell you that there is a difference. AD has different rules than Dubai and you have to get your documents attested.


Thanks for the info. That's what it seemed like to me.


----------



## arabianhorse

Star_Psy said:


> Thanks for the info. That's what it seemed like to me.


My understanding was that you need docs attested for professional jobs in Dubai as well.


----------



## rsinner

In AD I have had to get my documents attested AND translated (my company got it done). Didn't need this in Dubai


----------



## stahir84

I have been hired for a DMCC registered company in Dubai and there is a requirement for security clearance. Its already been 2 months now. Can any1 let me know whether in Dubai it takes soo much time lik 3-4 months as for abudhai?


----------

